# Crying Pigeon



## awriterbabe (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, Yesterday I came home and found a pigeon sitting on my sidewalk. When I approached it, it walked into the bushes and sat there. I know there was a mother who had one or two babies on one of the rafters of my house, but I have no idea what this one is -- mother, baby, etc. And no idea where the father is.

Anyway, I am terrified of birds so I enlisted the aide of a friend to help get the pigeon in a box so a cat wouldn't eat it. I out some pieces of bread and water in the box and covered the box to keep it warm. I did notice some green stools so thought it might be ill. I put two paint cans on top of the box to make sure no other animals could get to it. Meanwhile, one of the other birds (Im assuming a baby...it has all its feathers and is flying) was sitting up in the nest area making this sad call -- sort of like crying. The other one was sitting in another location quietly. This morning, the same one that was crying last night began crying again and the previously quiet one was cooing. I went to check on the bird in the boix and it had passed away. From all indications not long before I found it. I buried it in the backyard to return it to the earth and all the while the one that had been "crying" was watching. Seriously....but now, it is sitting outside the house making that sad sound and I don't know what to do for it. Is it hungry? Does anyone know?

Thank you,
Karen


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Karen, the noise you are hearing means the bird is hungry.
Green poops can be a symptom of illness or starvation. Baby birds are dependent upon their parents to feed them and don't know how to eat on their own. Birds that can eat on their own can't see to eat in the dark so putting them in a covered box is not a good idea. I understand that you put the bird in the box with the most noble of intentions and so I don't want to come across as blaming you for the bird's passing. I want you to be aware of this should there be a next time. Also, leaving a bird you suspect of being ill, outside is not advisable as it is very vulnerable to predators of all kinds.
Where are you located in the event we have a member near by that can help you if the need arises?


----------



## awriterbabe (Sep 28, 2008)

Im located in Torrance, CA. I found another bird dead....I think they got sick because I have been putting feed out for them and have witnessed all 3 of them eating every day. I don't know how much they eat, but the one stopped making that crying noise. I only put that bird in the box for the night to keep it safe from predators -- I can't explain it, but it wasn't sealed and under a light so it should have been able to see. If you read in my previous message, I put paint cans on top to make sure a cat or something couldn't move it away from the wall, but there was enough of a crack on the top and sides for plenty or air and light. Anyway, the other two seem fine so far and are eating and flying around -- I can't tell which are babies versus mom and dad because they are all the same size. When do pigeons separate from their parents? I think I said in my other message that Im afraid of birds and really don't like pigeons at all -- in fact, I spent a lot of money to have the front of the house modifed to keep them from nesting, but they found that one place. However, I don't want harm to come to them either. I keep putting food out every morning and hope these last two will live long and prosper!!! LOL!! Thanks for the info about them not seeing in the dark though.


----------

